# hi i want to use very wide dispersion in ceiling speakers to use



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

hi

i want to use very wide dispersion in ceiling atmos effect in ceiling speakers
that sound incredible from above
where you can hear every fine detail effect from above that sound holographic
with a complete 3d field bubble effect all around you

i was thinking either monitor audio 380 idc or kef 200rr thx or klipsh cdt-5800-c 2 version or any other in ceiling speaker that would do an even better task for what i asked for

i asked dolby laboroties whats ideal to use they said choose in ceiling speakers with the following effect
In general, when choosing overhead speakers, our general direction for overheads is the following 
my room is 20 feet wide 11 feet depth 15 feet height

Ideally timbre matched to the listener level speakers
Ideally power matched to the listener level speakers
Ideally as wide of frequency performance as possible with bass signals redirected to the LFE
High diffusion (plus/minus 45 degrees) for ceilings 8 to 15 feet high

so what do you all recommend to use





:wink2:>


----------



## nelsondog9 (Oct 25, 2021)

Do a search on what’s actually available. That will give you an idea that may lead to you answering your own questions. I don’t think there’s a lot of quality units to choose from. When I was looking into it a while back I recall being quite interested in a product from JBL but that’s about all I remember…
Good luck!


----------

